# LPG GLP in Spain south of Cartegena?



## Jooles

Hi, we were told recently that there is an lpg station on the N332 nr Cartegena.
Does anyone know the exact location please?


----------



## erneboy

The nearest we know about are Murcia or Alicante/Elche. I don't know of any others planned for that area but you never know. If you do find another please don't forget to post details here.

This one is known both as Alicante and Elche

Latitude:	38.30300466548794 
Longitude:	-0.52734375


Murcia.

Latitude: 37.9736 
Longitude:	-1.1164

Murcia is in the city and a little difficult to get to, along side railway tracks. As you follow your sat nav you will probably be convinced it's wrong.

These came from the LPG map at the top of the page here under directories. I have been at both, the info is correct, Alan.


----------



## aguilas389

Hi Alan,
I assume you were in the Frankia when you filled up with LPG at the Murcia depot so I should be okay in my Hymer 754 ? Would you do me a favour please, some time when you are on the internet would you take a shot of the site on Google earth. I have tracked up and down Orila de la Via alongside the railway track but can't see the tanks and I did go up there a couple of years ago in the 544 but coudn't find it then so I am wary trying with the 754 :lol: 
Regards
Marion and Mike


----------



## olley

Hi here's the link: http://maps.google.co.uk/maps/ms?ie...3809,-1.115869&spn=0.002059,0.005252&t=h&z=18

There is a height restriction caused by the top gate runner, but I have no idea what it is. http://maps.google.co.uk/maps/ms?ie...=Hq_16kM43AoBnxJDOu1mvQ&cbp=12,317.59,,0,5.83

Ian


----------



## erneboy

Thanks for that Ian. 

I hope that helps you Mike. If you want me to write directions off the sat nav for you I will do that. Access to the pumps is fine for us at 8.4 meters long, no problem except a member of staff often tends to park partially blocking your way out, still I manage.

The height is well above our van, it must be maybe 5 meters at a guess, anyway we are not even close to it, Alan.


----------



## clive1821

Yes thanks for that very usefull ian, have to have a play with it and see if other countries are on the data base....


----------



## christine1310

*Repsol Autogas Sites in Spain*

Hi

This might be useful.

Go to this site: http://www.spainautogas.com/

Scroll down the page and click on the Autogas yellow car symbol. Click on Busque las estacions de Espana (on right had side). This takes you to a map of the Repsol autogas sites in Spain. Click on the flame symbols and it will give you the address (in a bubble). Then click on the 'como llegar' button and this will take you to a street map.

Christine


----------



## olley

*Re: Repsol Autogas Sites in Spain*



christine1310 said:


> Hi
> This might be useful.
> Go to this site: http://www.spainautogas.com/
> 
> Christine


While that site looks good and most of the info is good, some is absolute rubbish. Take Albacete, they have put it in Alicante? Jerez de la Frontera is at Los Barios near Algeciras miles away.

They do list another at Alicante here: http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?f=q&s...76259,-0.509321&spn=0.00049,0.001313&t=h&z=20

It is a Repsol garage but street view doesn't show any autogas, if any of you guys are around that way could you check? The address is 
Avenida de la Universidad
Alicante
GPS: 38.376118,-0.508948

Do you think an RV could access the Murcia one Alan?

Ian


----------



## erneboy

Mike said, "I have tracked up and down Orila de la Via alongside the railway track but can't see the tanks".

Mike you can't see the tanks. If you are up on the elevated road near the roundabout you can see down into the gas depot. There is a little side street called Calle Naranjo off Calle Orila de la Via, it's half way along there. At the Calle Orila de la Via end of the side street you will see the remnants of a damaged Repsol sign fixed to a wall or a post, Alan.


----------



## olley

Just found a new one at Gerona Here: http://maps.google.co.uk/maps/ms?nu...41.934178,2.798467&spn=0.007838,0.021007&z=16

The whole area has been redeveloped so it isn't shown on google sat view, but is shown on street view here: http://maps.google.co.uk/maps/ms?nu...=CTRfvzy9_20HE8iDC5e72Q&cbp=12,134.99,,0,4.91

Ian


----------



## olley

And another here at Salamanca: http://maps.google.co.uk/maps/ms?ie...8254,-5.663152&spn=0.003945,0.010504&t=h&z=17

Found it via this site: http://www.logismarket.es/repsol/suministro-autogas-salamanca/1818484059-1124078-nd.html

The pump isn't shown on maps or street view.

This info from Repsol site.

_Currently, Repsol has 35 points AutoGas supply public in Spain and is working in nearly 50 other new until 2010.
_

Ian


----------



## erneboy

That's excellent Olley. Can you please post GPS for them. My connection is far to slow for Google Maps.

I particularly want to see new one along the coast between Barcelona and Valencia. Vinaros would be great. Some chance I think.

Incidentally for those who don't know Repsol publish a map showing their LPG stations, just ask when you are filling up for a mapa de Autogas. I got a couple of new ones last week but they are from the same print run as my two year old one so some of the newer stations are not shown on them. Also some of the stations listed on there as due to open in 2009 still seem not to have opened, Alan.


----------



## olley

Hi Alan details as follows:
Gerona 
GPS: 41.93413,2.797662
Poor access but looks doable. Go down the road inbetween the Mazda and Saab garage. Its behind the Mazda garage. 
Reverse only.
Chevrolet Autohaus
Gironauto, S.L.

Salamanca:
GPS: 40.9784 -5.6628
New installation not shown on google maps or street view, announced here:
http://www.logismarket.es/repsol/suministro-autogas-salamanca/1818484059-1124078-nd.html

Gijon:
GPS: 43.530022,-5.706958
New installation announced by Repsol.
Location: Avenida del Transporte, 18. Campones Industrial Estate, Plots, 1 and 4 (Antigua Crta AS-19, intersection with C / Trench) CP 33211 Gijón (Asturias) - EN Campones.
GPS Coordinates: LAT: 43 ° 31'48 "N - LON: 5 ° 42'25" W
Hours: Monday to Sunday: 6:00 to 22:00

Oveido
GPS: 43.371104,-5.81593
Pump position uknown, from Repsol site.
http://www.logismarket.es/repsol/suministro-autogas-asturias/1818484053-1124078-nd.html

And finally Olympic Village at Barcelona, I had heard of this before but this is the first official confirmation it exists.
GPS: 41.3929 2.2040
New installation announced by Repsol here: 
http://www.logismarket.es/repsol-butano/suministro-autogas-barcelona/1597311853-1124078-nd.html
Pump postion unknown
Avenida Litoral
Olympic village
Barcelona

All these sites have been announced by Repsol, and I found them here: http://www.logismarket.es/repsol/1055367613-1124078-n.html

That's 6 new sites in about a year, soon have more than the uk at this rate. :lol:

Ian


----------



## Jooles

Hi, not sure if anyone has mentioned this, but we found this new lpg station at Molinos Marfagones which is on the N332 outside Cartegena. It is called E S Buenos Aires and it is on the outskirts of the town. The garage is recognisable by it's large blue forecourt canopy.


----------



## aguilas389

Hi Julia, thanks for that will have to have a run up there before we set off in April. Can't remember if we saw you on Thursday or Friday but I know the Guardia Civil moved all the vans off the port around 5ish but by 7pm there were another 6 parked up for the night. We did notice a German van with caravan type free standing steps outside their door and towels on the wing mirrors and having a friend in the Civil Guard we know they get uptight when they see that sort of thing. As we said they are normally very tolerant with motorhomers, today we went down the coast on the quad to San Juan and on all the main beaches have numerous vans parked up. You two must be further down I guess as we didn't notice you parked up anywhere.
Regards
Mike and Marion


----------



## erneboy

Ian, sorry I just noticed your question about Murcia, yes I think an RV will get in OK but only to one side of the pumps so you may need to reverse into the pump. You can drive into the depot it's self if your filler is on the left hand side of your van. If on the right hand side you may need to reverse into the depot go past the pumps and then drive into position. I would walk in first for a look if I were you. It's not really a tight site but the staff car parking can be a bit chaotic. It does not close for lunch by the way.

Anyone got GPS for the new one mentioned at Molinos Marfagones. Regards Alan.


----------



## olley

Hi Alan just been doing some googling and it might be this one: http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?q=37....7.634583,-1.057638&spn=0.004503,0.010504&z=17
GPS: 37.634558,-1.058518

There's no street view so I can't confirm, maybe Jooles will come back on and say yea or nay.

Thanks for the info about the height.

Ian


----------



## erneboy

Thanks Ian the looks about right. I had looked along that road and could not be sure. There is a Repsol at the other end of the town and their sign is clearly visible on street view, the don't sell Autogas.

I may be down that way soon so will take a look around when I am. It would be a lot handier than Murcia for us. What pity there still isn't one between Valencia and Barcelona, Alan.


----------



## olley

Can't help with that Alan but Repsol have just announced a new site in Barcelona here: http://maps.google.co.uk/maps/ms?ie...47242,2.195018&spn=0.001822,0.004383&t=h&z=18

GPS:41.447214,2.195275

Ian


----------



## Jooles

Hi, the GPS I have is very close, N37.63436, l.0586l but I know they can vary slightly. You can't miss it though, on the N332 from south towards Cartegena, just look for the blue forecourt canopy before you enter the town.

Hi Mike and Marion,

Heard about the vans being moved from Aguilas, it's the only place we've know that so far on this trip. We moved on last week staying at Mojacar and then Cabo de Gata and San Jose. We're in the aire in the marina at Almerimar at the moment. There is a charge of 7.50 Euro a night to stay, water but no waste facilities here but if you wish to park at the other side of the port there is electricity (optional extra) but the view is not so good... we thought we'd treat ourselves as it is a lovely spot! 

Hope all goes well with your friends new 6l4, and maybe our paths will cross again next time we're in Aguilas!


----------



## erneboy

Thanks Jools. Checking Google Earth the co/ordinates you give show the place Olley had found.

For anyone wanting them these are the correct ones for where we think it is and Jools confirms it to be N37.63436 W01.0586

Alan.


----------



## Mike0753

Have a look at this posting. 
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-1018602.html#1018602 
I can confirm that this site near Cartagena has LPG. Just filled up yesterday.


----------



## erneboy

It's in the data base here. Those co-ordinates are correct. I filled there a week or so ago, Alan.


----------

